# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Mayweather vs De la hoya May 5th

## numbat

oops didnt know this area existed

----------


## Box This*

Oscar for me.

Some how i think ill eat my words.

Just Hope.

----------


## armbar83

i dont like him, but mayweather...

----------


## Lexed

Oscar

----------


## heavyhitter08

how can you doubt mayweather won't own ODLH? Think about it....

----------


## Dude-Man

Mayweather. I'll take all bets against him.

----------


## Vader79

Mayweather should take this, but I really hope not. The man just can't stop talking sh1t! But he sure can fight.

----------


## Mogamedogz

> how can you doubt mayweather won't own ODLH? Think about it....


Size. DLH is naturally a much bigger guy. So he DEF has a GREAT chance. 

But that said, I like Floyd on points. Speed Kills.

----------


## Cdub

> Size. DLH is naturally a much bigger guy. So he DEF has a GREAT chance. 
> 
> But that said, I like Floyd on points. Speed Kills.


Floyd has never been hit, so we don't know what his chin is like. I know Hoya will hit him and hard. I like de la hoya cause he is bigger fast his damn self.

----------


## Mogamedogz

> Floyd has never been hit, so we don't know what his chin is like. I know Hoya will hit him and hard. I like de la hoya cause he is bigger fast his damn self.


I disagree. Floyd has been hit pretty hard and shown he can take a shot. He fought Corrales, Castillo, Judah, and Chop Chop Curly hit him with some good shots too. (Never hit by a guy as naturally big as Oscar; but DLH isnt a one punch K.O kind of guy.) Floyd has been hit hard, but he has NEVER been "Punished". That is what Oscar needs to do. Punish him. 

When it comes to speed... Oscar has nothing on him. Floyd probably has the fastest hands in the game. 

Dont get me wrong...im not a Meyweather fan. I just think for Oscar to win, he will have to turn it into a rough, mugging fight. Go to the body early, and try to wear Floyd down' and maybe stop him in the later rounds. 

He can not try to box and expect to win. Floyd is simply too fast, with much too good of a defense.

----------


## numbat

I gotta go mayweather...And yeah ,he is talking massive shit..

----------


## gottibme

Oscar is almost evenly matched on speed,power defenitely belongs in oscar,and I feel if oscar doesnt have alot of trouble making 154 he has a good chance to take this,and if oscar lands that hook I garantee floyd is hitting the canvas

----------


## gottibme

why do you guys knock dela hoya for?Floyd can be beat if you do remember jose luis castillo did beat on him on the first fight and got robbed,so what makes you think that dela hoya cant take that blueprint?IM not saying dela hoya is gonna win but all im saying is oscar has a good chance to win.

----------


## Mogamedogz

> Oscar is almost evenly matched on speed


Whoaa.. Slow down there. Floyd has Blinding hand speed. Oscar has nowhere near the speed of PBF. I got to call you on that one. Power, yes. he is naturally bigger and stronger. But speed... No way. 

You really think Castillo beat PBF? You do know they fought twice right? Floyd completely dominated him the second fight. 

Dont get me wrong... I think Oscar has a GREAT chance in the fight (just as I said above), but he will have to win it by being rough and Banging him. He has to keep the pressure on him.

----------


## D-Bo Dre

:AaBoos15:  OSCAR!!! OSCAR!!! I hope he rearranges pretty boys face!

----------


## gottibme

yeah I guess you have a point but I say this,mosley has faster hands than dela hoya and even though the judges gave it to mosley on the second bout even though I and everyone else felt dela hoya won there 2nd fight anyway way mosley has faster hands than dela hoya and delahoya beat him f,so he can beat someone faster than him,yeah mayweather did win the second fight by a big margin but that first fight with castillo shows that he can be beat with constant pressure,I like and respect mayweather alot but he talks to much trash to a great like dela hoya,so with that being said I hope dela hoya cracks him

----------


## testisbest

Pretty Boy takes this easily.

----------


## skank

Speed beats power. Mayweather!

----------


## gottibme

yeah but good timing beats speed,and style and technique can beat speed also,and oscar has faught much better compitition than floyd has,again im not knocking mayweather or nothing he is a great fighter but dont speak on him like hes the next lennox,or ali,or 80's tyson,cause he still has alot to prove,

----------


## gottibme

I can talk boxing all day long

----------


## BgMc31

Everyone keeps bringing up the size issue. Remember what Mayweather did to Gatti. Everyone knows that Gatti is a much bigger figher than Mayweather. But couldn't hold his jock. Now I know that DLH is a much better fighter than Gatti, but like said before, speed kills. And Mayweather can take a punch. Not only is speed ridiculous, his defensive skills are unmatched as well. DLH does has a punchers chance, but so does everyone else that fights. Other than that, DLH is completely overmatched. This is a win-win situation for DLH. Just like his fight with Hopkins. If he loses, he will be known for his warrior spirit. If he wins, he gets props for beating the pound for pound best. But he knows he doesn't stand a chance against Mayweather and anyone else who thinks he does is baseing their argument off the fact that they don't like Mayweather because of his cockiness. There is no rational argument for a DLH win. Everything favors Mayweather, even the intangibles.

----------


## heavyhitter08

> Everyone keeps bringing up the size issue. Remember what Mayweather did to Gatti. Everyone knows that Gatti is a much bigger figher than Mayweather. But couldn't hold his jock. Now I know that DLH is a much better fighter than Gatti, but like said before, speed kills. And Mayweather can take a punch. Not only is speed ridiculous, his defensive skills are unmatched as well. DLH does has a punchers chance, but so does everyone else that fights. Other than that, DLH is completely overmatched. This is a win-win situation for DLH. Just like his fight with Hopkins. If he loses, he will be known for his warrior spirit. If he wins, he gets props for beating the pound for pound best. But he knows he doesn't stand a chance against Mayweather and anyone else who thinks he does is baseing their argument off the fact that they don't like Mayweather because of his cockiness. *There is no rational argument for a DLH win*. Everything favors Mayweather, even the intangibles.


Finally, look at my post # 5. I think everybody is caught up in the hype and HBO promotions. If you really think about it,i mean really, he doesn't have a chance. Mayweather might not be able to match his size but i'm sure he can match his strenght...

Speed... Do you remember that fight against chop-chop corley( i think) when mayweather hit him three times in a row with the same punch? That's unmatchable speed  :Asskiss:  

I love de la hoya but i never doubt mayweather. Everytime i have a doubt about him he impress me even more

----------


## heavyhitter08

> why do you guys knock dela hoya for?Floyd can be beat if you do remember jose luis castillo did beat on him on the first fight and got robbed,so what makes you think that dela hoya cant take that blueprint?IM not saying dela hoya is gonna win but all im saying is oscar has a good chance to win.


and DLH deserved the win against Felix Sturm, give me a break...

----------


## ectomorph28

I am not sure what to think about this fight.
I want DLH to win and you know what I have a feeling he will. PBF has never faced a guy like DLH. Dont get me wrong PBF is a great fighter but he simply has never faced a top ten p4p guy in his career. Jose Luis Castillo who a few years ago might have been considered a top 15 p4p fighter took Mayweather 12 rounds and arguably won the fight. Jose Luis Castillo bodied Mayweather, he was physical with him and he avoided exchanges in the middle of the ring. The one problem is that was a few years ago and Mayweather has improved since than.

On the other hand DLH is a superior fighter to JLC and is stronger and faster. Not to mention DLH always rises to the occasion when his opponents do a fair bit of trash talking before hand. At 154, Oscar is naturally the bigger and stronger man and when it comes to the speed ***artment hes no slouch. 

I dont think DLH can win a decision, the only way I see him winning this fight is by knockout. However, it wouldnt surprise me if he squeaked out a victory doing what JLC did for 12 rounds which is pound, pound and pound. Its a physically taxing strategy but it ultimately might get him a decision if he outworks Floyd.

----------


## gottibme

all I know if dela hoya lands that left hook flush on the chin mayweather will hit the canvas ,dela hoya is going to be the hardest puncher that mayweather will be facing and he hits way harder than anyone he has faced,

----------


## ectomorph28

> all I know if dela hoya lands that left hook flush on the chin mayweather will hit the canvas ,dela hoya is going to be the hardest puncher that mayweather will be facing and he hits way harder than anyone he has faced,


Exactly. I forgot to mention the left hook. This fight is no picnic for PBF like many people think. I think its going to be a good fight. And you know what I have a gut feeling DLH will win.

----------


## Cutabove

I would love to see DLH win...can't wait for the fight!

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> all I know if dela hoya lands that left hook flush on the chin mayweather will hit the canvas ,dela hoya is going to be the hardest puncher that mayweather will be facing and he hits way harder than anyone he has faced,


+1! Remember what DLH did to Vargas? and Vargas is much bigger and a stronger puncher than mayweather.. I agree that Mayweather has speed, but I just dont see him knocking someone like Oscar out.. the only way prettygirl will win is if he runs around the ring jabbing and avoiding sticking his chin in like it was a damn sparing match ..

----------


## Cuttup

Mayweather !!! Hands down. He is way too fast..way too smart, and def strong enough.Size will not matter hear. it will be all about skills. Mayweather chin has been tested and when it comes to speed, he has the fastest hands since Roy Jones ( the early Roy Jones )Oscars been beat by Trinidad, Mosley, and Hopkins..all of which Mayweather can beat. The funny thing is Im now a Mayweather fan..Im from Mochigan and still not a fan..lol..but he takes this fight 12 round decision 8 outta 4.

----------


## heavyhitter08

BUMP  :AaGreen22:  

How do you guys feel? Only a couple more days until some of us will eat our words here on this thread!

PBF all the way

----------


## BgMc31

> +1! Remember what DLH did to Vargas? and Vargas is much bigger and a stronger puncher than mayweather.. I agree that Mayweather has speed, but I just dont see him knocking someone like Oscar out.. the only way prettygirl will win is if he runs around the ring jabbing and avoiding sticking his chin in like it was a damn sparing match ..


You cannot compare Vargas to Mayweather!!! That argument holds zero relevance. If you are going to compare any of DLH's opponents to Mayweather, the only ones that can even be mentioned in the same breath is Pernell Whitaker and Sugar Shane Mosely and DLH lost all those fights (even though he was given that Whitaker fight). Speed kills!!! And remember DLH fought Whitaker at the end of Whitakers career when DLH was MUCH younger! DLH does stand a punchers chance, but this is it.

I really wish people would be more objective when trying to call this fight. It seems that everyone who is going for DLH is trying to justify their decision simply because they don't like Mayweather's personality, but when it comes down to it, in boxing, usually the better athlete wins. And in this fight, Mayweather is far and away the better athlete.

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> You cannot compare Vargas to Mayweather!!! That argument holds zero relevance. If you are going to compare any of DLH's opponents to Mayweather, the only ones that can even be mentioned in the same breath is Pernell Whitaker and Sugar Shane Mosely and DLH lost all those fights (even though he was given that Whitaker fight). Speed kills!!! And remember DLH fought Whitaker at the end of Whitakers career when DLH was MUCH younger! DLH does stand a punchers chance, but this is it.
> 
> I really wish people would be more objective when trying to call this fight. It seems that everyone who is going for DLH is trying to justify their decision simply because they don't like Mayweather's personality, but when it comes down to it, in boxing, usually the better athlete wins. And in this fight, Mayweather is far and away the better athlete.


yeah, well,, prettygirl is still gonna lose!! thanks for such a well written response though (I just said that to piss some ppl off)  :1laugh:  I guess we will all find out on May 5th..  :Evil2:

----------


## 1819

well i waited till the last minute here but i think i gotta go with floyd. cant stand his mouth but i think he is just too fast. oscar is stronger and will do very well if he can cut the ring off but i think floyd is just too damn fast. well i just ponied up my 54 bucks for the fight. should be a good one....enjoy.

----------


## heavyhitter08

well my friends i've said it before and i will say it again. PBF is the best PFP fighter in boxing and a win against DLH would not be a problem.

Don't get me wrong it was a good fight and i think it would have been better if DLH would have stuck to the jab all night. He did hit PBF flush at times but PBF accuracy was much greater

----------


## BgMc31

A whole lot closer than I anticipated!!! I've got new found respect for De La Hoya. But in the end, he was just out boxed by a better athlete. Mad props to both fighters, they both did the damned thang!!!

And I know some cats are gonna start that bullshit argument that Mayweather ran the whole fight. Mayweather fought HIS fight!!!! And that was to remain elusive and land the more effective punches and that's exactly what he did!!! Mayweather deserves a ton of credit for his incredible performance. Only a pure boxing enthusiast can appreciate the way Mayweather fought this fight! Great fight!!!!

----------

